# New rat mom needs help



## newkid (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

I have a few questions about my cage. 

I bought a Reptibreeze Iguanarium, and I intended to use it for a reptile. Fate changed that path and I ended up saving a rat's life. My new kid, Davinci, is slowly getting used to his house, but he makes a MESS! Because this cage was to be used for reptiles, it has wire sides, from top to bottom. What can I put around the perimeter to prevent Davinci from throwing his bedding all over the floor? 

I also bought him a litter box, and he uses it, but I'd like to get litter for it. What are some suggestions? Right now it just has bedding in it, along with a face cloth he dragged in there.

I would also like to provide him with some tubes to play in, and I heard PVC pipe works well for rats. Am I on the right track?

Thank you! ???


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I use fleece for bedding and like it alot better. It is much cleaner and less of a mess. It won't get tossed out of the cage anyways lol. Plus you just wash it and reuse it. Under the fleece you can use a towel or newspaper to absorb everything. 

I have heard of people using plastic bins or cement mixing trays though idk the sizes or if they will fit your cage well. 

I would also use a different type of bedding in the litterbox then the rest of the cage. Since I use fleece I just use cheap aspen in my litterbox. But you could use things like carefresh, yesterdaysnews, shredded newspaper or cardboard or like I do aspen. Just *do not use* pine or cedar and do not use clay cat litter.

I haven't used pvc pipe but I have seen it used in alot of other cages. I bought a ferret tube for mine. & also used some oatmeal containers for freebies lol

A pic of my cage to see the use of fleece & tubes:


----------



## newkid (Apr 5, 2012)

I use Kaytee bedding on the bottom of the cage. It wasn't my choice to put that bedding in the litter box, it was his. I actually had made the mistake of buying corn based kitty litter, not realizing that it had pine in it. Good thing I have cats! I think I may just line the bottom of the cage with fleece (or towels) as suggested. Thanks. Now I just need to find some litter that's NOT lavender scented.

My cage is a pretty decent size, it's 48"Hx36"Wx24"D. He has plenty of room to run around, but I need better ways to get Davinci to travel from top to bottom, without scaling the sides of the cage.

I'll post a picture soon.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I read on another site that ppl used cookie cooling racks for shelves. Something like this. You just ziptie them to the cage and could make lovely shelves for him to have to climb down. You can also use baskets, or plastic bins, litter boxes, etc.. they make nice shelves. I have a basket like that in my cage and my girls love it.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Wide mailing tubes are fun, and they're usually pretty thick. I've heard pvc works great, too, but haven't tried it. And I love the ferret tubes, but I feel like they're way overpriced for plastic...

As far as bedding, I use the fleece also, and aspen in the litter box. I wonder if you could zip tie strips of plexi to the bottom of the cage to hold the bedding in?


----------



## newkid (Apr 5, 2012)

I've decided to change the bedding to fleece and towels, with a bottom layer of newspaper (for good measure). My room was beginning to look like a white fluff explosion. I've also put aspen in the litter box, but he likes to sample it. He'll get used to it, I'm sure.

I've noticed that he's exploring his cage a lot more, so I take that as a good sign.

How long do you guys think I should wait before I get him a roommate, or two? There is a cute boy at the shelter I'm interested in. I don't want him to get lonely, although he does enjoy taunting my cat. My cat wants nothing to do with him, but Davinci still tries to get his attention. Odd.

I'd already zip tied plastic bins to the sides of the cage, and I've used ladders for birds to give him something to climb (and something to chew). I was interested in PVC pipes (or mailing tubes, thanks for the idea) to give him something fun to play on. He does have 4 hammocks to hang out on, as well.

I guess I just want to give him the best. Even my two mice live in a 20 gal L tank. They think they are in a mansion!


----------

